# Out of Focus Photos!!!



## Kliphten (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all, I recently got a 5D Mark III and a 70-200mm. When shooting moving objects my photos are out of focus on the point of focus. Sometimes there's front focus and sometimes back. I tested the lens and it seemed to focus correctly. Any body have ideas what this could be? Could it be the camera? If it is the camera, why? Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## robbymack (Oct 19, 2012)

There is also operator error to consider however I have always been one to blame the arrow and not the Indian. What settings were you using and maybe some examples.


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 19, 2012)

robbymack said:


> There is also operator error to consider however I have always been one to blame the arrow and not the Indian. What settings were you using and maybe some examples.



Sure, I thought it could be me but then, after looking through my photos, I noticed so many that were out of focus. I checked the focus point and it was totally not sharp at that point. I shoot mainly aperture priority, either single-point spot af, single-point af, or af point expansion. I was shocked by how many photos were out of focus.


----------



## JH (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you know the "Realese or Focos Priority"? (AF2- to AF3-Menu)

JH


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 19, 2012)

AF-2 menu both are set to equal priority.
AF-3 menu (One-shot af release priority) is set to Focus priority.


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 19, 2012)

If you're using the 5D3 I'd be willing to bet it's somewhere in the settings. You are using SERVO and not one shot right?


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 19, 2012)

Also, the AF case scenario can also have quite a big effect on the accuracy of the focus, due to different tracking options.


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 19, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> If you're using the 5D3 I'd be willing to bet it's somewhere in the settings. You are using SERVO and not one shot right?



I use servo some of the time and one shot other times. I've noticed out of focus photos in both modes.


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 20, 2012)

There is one shot where my daughter was standing and holding something in front and to the side. I focused on her face but the the thing she was holding was more in focus than her face. It was sunny out and, what I would assume to be, in ideal conditions.


----------



## TriGGy (Oct 20, 2012)

Kliphten said:


> There is one shot where my daughter was standing and holding something in front and to the side. I focused on her face but the the thing she was holding was more in focus than her face. It was sunny out and, what I would assume to be, in ideal conditions.



What focus mode were you using in that situation? Single, AF Expansion, Zone, Auto, etc?


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 20, 2012)

TriGGy said:


> Kliphten said:
> 
> 
> > There is one shot where my daughter was standing and holding something in front and to the side. I focused on her face but the the thing she was holding was more in focus than her face. It was sunny out and, what I would assume to be, in ideal conditions.
> ...



Single for that shot.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2012)

I have experienced this myself, sadly.

If you are panning, use IS mode 2.

Case 5 or 8 may help. Not sure why this happened to you or to me.

sek


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2012)

I've yet to have any signiifcant number of oof images.
You say that you tested it, how did you run the test? 
Typically, you might mount the lens to a tripod with 2 second or longer timer take 10 images resetting the lens to infinity or mfd before each shot. This should show a issue if AF is erratic.
BE SURE that you place the rubber cap over the viewfinder when you are doing this, or the results may not be what you want.


----------



## Kliphten (Oct 20, 2012)

I used this to test: http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/focus-chart

The lens seems fine so not sure why I'm getting so many out-of-focus shots.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2012)

Kliphten said:


> I used this to test: http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/focus-chart
> 
> The lens seems fine so not sure why I'm getting so many out-of-focus shots.


The test chart is fine as long as its printed at a low contrast to be certain the AF locks on. I've used Jeffrey's charts many times, and I'm a fan of his. Once FoCal became available, it is far easier to run and provides more information.
One thing he misses, is the part about covering the eyepiece while your camera is on a tripod. That avoids erratic results.
Jeffrey's chart and instructions are for checking front or rear autofocus, but he does not dwell on the proper distance, just mentions that lenses will front focus near mfd.
If you get consistent results when resetting the camera lens to infinity before each of several shots, then the problem does not reside in the camera or lens, but rather in the settings you use.
The default settings work for almost all cases, so only change them when you are certain a different setting is needed.


----------

